# Yet another woman accuses governor Cuomo of Sexual harassement.



## Elvasat (Mar 26, 2021)

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/19/nyregion/alyssa-mcgrath-cuomo-harassment.html

Yet another woman who comes out acusing him after that Boylan woman. Democrats are surprisingly silent on the matter considering that Democrats were the one who insisted we should believe women no matter regardless, even if these accusations were already proven wrong.If im not mistaken, Democrats pushed courts to always assume a womans accusations of sexual assault to be true and arrest the accused man without an investigation. Democrats expect us to not believe his accusers and demand a due process when they never demanded any for all the other men, pushing for the "Guilty until proven innocent" appraoch.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Democrats are surprisingly silent on the matter


Lol, no they aren't.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Lol, no they aren't.



Where is the outrage? Cuomo is still being endorsed by the majority of his voters and fellow Democrats.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2021)

Did you actually read the article you have linked to?

How the fuck are the Democrats not believing the accusers when they have called for his resignation?

From your very linked article

The scandal that has engulfed the governor, leading most of the state’s Democratic leaders to call for his resignation


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Where is the outrage? Cuomo is still being endorsed by the majority of his voters and fellow Democrats.


Dude I just linked you an article which shows the opposite.  At least read the title of it.  The majority of New York Dems want him out ASAP, and I'm sure it's no different for voters there.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)

Worst governor in America. Start the impeachment already!


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Dude I just linked you an article which shows the opposite.  At least read the title of it.  The majority of New York Dems want him out ASAP, and I'm sure it's no different for voters there.



I hope this come biting him back in the ass. Now we need Biden gone for sexually herrasing Tara read.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> I hope this come biting him back in the ass. Now we need Biden gone for sexually herrasing Tara read.


Tara who??


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Tara who??


The woman who accused Biden of harassing her back then.
Democrats were defending Biden and wanted a due process when they never wanted any for men like Kavanaugh, the former Voice actor at Funimation and now Johhny Depp.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> The woman who accused Biden of harassing her back then.
> Democrats were defending Biden and wanted a due process when they never wanted any for men like Kavanaugh, the former Voice actor at Funimation and now Johhny Depp.


Never knew that, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> I hope this come biting him back in the ass. Now we need Biden gone for sexually herrasing Tara read.


If the Tara Reade allegation was gonna take down Biden, it would've prevented him from becoming president in the first place.  Not that it's right, but both parties lowered their standards in response to Trump's election in 2016.  He had a list of accusers about as long as Cosby's, and the entire Republican party, along with some moderates, didn't seem to care.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 26, 2021)

When are we going to start automatically doubting accusations, like we should be doing? "Innocent until proven guilty beyond any reasonable doubt", after all, yet just because it's a fucking WOMAN accusing a man we've been spitting on that ideal for almost a decade, if not longer.

Is it any wonder why MGTOW has been a thing for years, when this kinda shit happens?


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> If the Tara Reade allegation was gonna take down Biden, it would've prevented him from becoming president in the first place.  Not that it's right, but both parties lowered their standards in response to Trump's election in 2016.  He had a list of accusers about as long as Cosby's, and the entire Republican party, along with some moderates, didn't seem to care.


But don't know whehter they are true.  Most assume it is but most of the accusers, who told their story are rather inconsistent with what they tell. They would often go into tangents and overexplain certain details, which are signs of lying. Trumps accusers dont sound credible cosnidering the timing, nor are Cuomos accusers to be honest.

It seems like women are going to exploit the MeToo movement to accuse cetain men of things they never commited,knowing all too well that the court will believe them anyway.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> When are we going to start automatically doubting accusations, like we should be doing? "Innocent until proven guilty beyond any reasonable doubt", after all, yet just because it's a fucking WOMAN accusing a man we've been spitting on that ideal for almost a decade, if not longer.
> 
> Is it any wonder why MGTOW has been a thing for years, when this kinda shit happens?



I have seen this shit back in college where guys get kicked out because their disgruntled ex girlfriends accused them of something they never did. Didn't even had the chance to explain the situation.

As for MGTOW and the whole rd pill, the funny thing about it is that now that women are getting more power, they are whining about a shortage in young, educated, high earning males.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Trumps accusers dont sound credible cosnidering the timing, nor are Cuomos accusers to be honest.


Trump had accusers well before he ran for president, and plenty of accusers for both of them sound credible enough.  One or two and there's still a shadow of a doubt, but when you hit double digits, that's when public opinion starts to really turn against you.



Elvasat said:


> It seems like women are going to exploit the MeToo movement to accuse cetain men of things they never commited,knowing all too well that the court will believe them anyway.


The MeToo movement goes both ways, it's not like women are incapable of sexual harassment or assault, and it's not like men are incapable of reporting them for it.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 26, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> I have seen this shit back in college where guys get kicked out because their disgruntled ex girlfriends accused them of something they never did. Didn't even had the chance to explain the situation.
> 
> As for MGTOW and the whole rd pill, the funny thing about it is that now that women are getting more power, they are whining about a shortage in young, educated, high earning males.


That's why I tend to avoid women, whenever I can; I'll work with them for university assignments, sure, but only in a group with other men around. I absolutely do NOT want to be cornered by some cruel woman and be kicked out and have my reputation ruined for something I didn't do.

I just hate modern society as a whole, honestly; men are supposed to "have all the power" due to "the patriarchy" and shit, but where is that supposed "power" when it comes to false accusations, homeless and prison populations, suicide and workplace fatality victims, the extremely disproportionate 'balance' in university/college applicants and students, domestic violence shelters, resources for victims of sexual assault, reproductive rights, divorce settlements, genital mutilation (especially on infants), and so much more?
Women claim they're "being oppressed", when really they're the ones doing the oppressing.

1950s were loads better, except for "smoking = healthy" and asbestos and stuff; socially speaking, 1950s beats 2010s and 2020s hands-down, though I don't exactly have experience of it...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Trump had accusers well before he ran for president, and plenty of accusers for both of them sound credible enough.  One or two and there's still a shadow of a doubt, but when you hit double digits, that's when public opinion starts to really turn against you.
> 
> 
> The MeToo movement goes both ways, it's not like women are incapable of sexual harassment or assault, and it's not like men are incapable of reporting them for it.


But in terms of justice and fairness, the number of accusations shouldn't matter _at all_ when determining if any of them are true. Each one should be investigated and considered separately, with anonymous accusations thrown out as the unprovable trash they are. Except that due to the decade-long atmosphere of misandry, numbers DO matter. That's bullshit.

And if a man does report they were sexually assaulted or harassed, how likely are they to be taken seriously? How likely is the chance of the harasser/assaulter being punished as severely as a true male perpetrator? Not very likely, and that's a major part of the problem.
Men who admit to being victimised are seen as "weak", or that "they must've done something to piss her off", or being incapable of accepting 'a little flirting' or 'terms of endearment' or some such.

It's undeniably weighted in the women's favour, and that's truly revolting. Society needs a goddamn reset, it does.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and if women *did* have actual, truthful accusations, why the hell would they post them online instead of taking them to the police? The very fact so many accusations end up online instead of being kept quiet until and unless the accused is found guilty beyond any reasonable doubt in actual courts with actual evidence found by actual investigations just goes to show how flimsy the vast majority of these "accusations" (petty attention-grabs and vindictive weapons wielded by hateful psychopaths) really are.

Women should be punished for trying to annihilate a man's life with false accusations, and held up as the disgusting monsters they are. Instead, since we now live in a bloody matriarchal society, they're praised and hardly ever punished - and in the rare case they are, it's comparatively very light, compared to how their male victims are left with a lifelong stigma and no job.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 26, 2021)

I just want to vomit every time I hear of a woman accusing a man of a horrendous crime, and expect to be taken seriously and believed due to them having boobs and a vagina instead of a dick.

How long until these so-called "accusations" become so blatantly overused and utterly meaningless that they lose their power? Sure, rape's a truly horrific crime, but hearing it tossed around so often and with so little to back it up...how long until it loses its destructive might?
Nowhere near soon enough, sadly. If I had three wishes, one of them would definitely be to kill off feminism, female cruelty and misandry for good since they have no reason to exist; my second wish would be to make all the issues men face high-priority issues to fix.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 26, 2021)

It's almost like this whole thing is a giant cover-up for Nipple Rings' crimes of putting the elderly in nursing homes and leaving them for dead.

You all are like black and red ants being put into a glass, and attacking each other when someone shakes the glass; they want you divided and unable to unite against the elites that control us all!


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> But in terms of justice and fairness, the number of accusations shouldn't matter _at all_ when determining if any of them are true.


It doesn't matter when it comes down to civil or criminal charges in a court of law.  It only matters where public opinion is concerned.



RichardTheKing said:


> Men who admit to being victimised are seen as "weak", or that "they must've done something to piss her off", or being incapable of accepting 'a little flirting' or 'terms of endearment' or some such.


Well that's a form of oppression brought upon ourselves by ourselves, aka toxic masculinity.  Certainly an issue that needs to be addressed, but also an issue that's been around far longer than the MeToo movement.



RichardTheKing said:


> It's undeniably weighted in the women's favour, and that's truly revolting. Society needs a goddamn reset, it does.


I think what you're missing here is that things have been weighted in men's favor since the beginning of recorded history.  It wasn't until the last decade or so that women in America have started to become comfortable reporting their abusers.  Prior to that they'd just bottle it up inside because there was nobody willing to take them seriously or follow up on accusations anyway.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It doesn't matter when it comes down to civil or criminal charges in a court of law.  It only matters where public opinion is concerned.
> 
> 
> Well that's a form of oppression brought upon ourselves by ourselves, aka toxic masculinity.  Certainly an issue that needs to be addressed, but also an issue that's been around far longer than the MeToo movement.
> ...



And let me guess, you think Anita Sarkeesian's criticisms of sexism in games and gaming as a whole have merit?


----------



## Viri (Mar 27, 2021)

He should have resigned after the nursing home fiasco. You also have to be a pretty huge prick to write a book about your leadership, while the pandemic you're leading through is still going on.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And let me guess, you think Anita Sarkeesian's criticisms of sexism in games and gaming as a whole have merit?


Nah.  She stumbled her way onto a couple valid criticisms, but for the most part she's overly sensationalist and melodramatic.  That doesn't mean she deserves death threats and the like, though.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Nah.  She stumbled her way onto a couple valid criticisms, but for the most part she's overly sensationalist and melodramatic.  That doesn't mean she deserves death threats and the like, though.



And you also think the criticisms Jack Thompson makes about violent video games are valid?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And you also think the criticisms Jack Thompson makes about violent video games are valid?


Not a name I'm familiar with.  Violence in video games has never been a major problem where I'm concerned, just something people like to blame for all of society's ills.  Much like comic books and D&D before that.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It doesn't matter when it comes down to civil or criminal charges in a court of law.  It only matters where public opinion is concerned.
> 
> 
> Well that's a form of oppression brought upon ourselves by ourselves, aka toxic masculinity.  Certainly an issue that needs to be addressed, but also an issue that's been around far longer than the MeToo movement.
> ...


1. Public opinion should not be involved whatsoever, and the fact it is - the fact it's a major reason why these accusations are so damning to the male victim - is sickening and needs to be stopped. Not going to, any time soon, but it should as it perverts justice by not allowing the accused the chance to defend himself.
2. "Toxic masculinity" is a bullshit buzz-term used by third-wave feminists to discredit masculinity and anyone who (rightfully) criticises feminism. It doesn't exist, and men should not be seen as "weak" for admitting they were victimised. It'd be better if the media showed more examples of female assaulters, but that doesn't bring in the views/clicks, so they won't. 
3. Even if things have been "weighted in men's favour since the beginning", that doesn't mean men should now be treated as trash, their rights as humans ignored. That doesn't mean women should have the power and influence to completely annihilate male lives and reputations, and leave them without any way to recover.

What you're saying is disgusting, and will not lead to egalitarianism.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It doesn't matter when it comes down to civil or criminal charges in a court of law.  It only matters where public opinion is concerned.
> 
> 
> Well that's a form of oppression brought upon ourselves by ourselves, aka toxic masculinity.  Certainly an issue that needs to be addressed, but also an issue that's been around far longer than the MeToo movement.
> ...


You clearly don't know what you're talking about, do you? You think those are arguments debunking my claims...I feel sorry for you, trying to defend a broken, sexist society that's doing all it can to trample over men - and you're a dude too, so it affects you as well.
One night of consensual sex can easily become "rape" if the woman wants it to, since there's nothing to prove it wasn't and it's a woman's word against a man's about potential sexual assault. She could do it if she's feeling vindictive, or if she just wants attention as a "survivor"; her reasons don't matter. If it's later proven she lied, it won't matter; she won't be punished, and you'll still have the stigma of being a "rapist".
If a drunk man and a drunk woman have drunk sex together, when neither party can consent, who gets in trouble for "rape"? The man of course, practically every single time.
Hell, even high school girls can use accusations as blackmail against their male schoolmates (video).

So yeah, please take your defense of a broken, misandristic society and leave.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 27, 2021)

It's kind of creepy how a strong confirmation bias in the OP turns the thread in a dumpster fire before the second page.

Who's in favor of Cuomo at this point? The answer is clearly 'no one', but for some dumb reason it starts with '... But I believe THAT group does!' and then things go off the rails all over the place.


----------



## laudern (Mar 27, 2021)

Why is anyone complaining about this. You Americans are the fools who voted in the party who support this garbage. Or maybe it was a bunch of dead voters I should be blaming.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> It's kind of creepy how a strong confirmation bias in the OP turns the thread in a dumpster fire before the second page.
> 
> Who's in favor of Cuomo at this point? The answer is clearly 'no one', but for some dumb reason it starts with '... But I believe THAT group does!' and then things go off the rails all over the place.



All I'm hearing is the blind support for the "BELIEVE WAHMEN" train of thought.

And anyone who's been paying attention to things knows that this is just to distract from his failures with the elderly and that one nursing home that conveniently burned down just the other day. Not sus at all!


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> 1. Public opinion should not be involved whatsoever, and the fact it is - the fact it's a major reason why these accusations are so damning to the male victim - is sickening and needs to be stopped.


It's pretty much only involved to the extent that the accused is famous or well-known.  Nobody cares when Joe Schmoe is accused of sexual assault except a select few in his hometown/current area of residence.



AkiraKurusu said:


> It (toxic masculinity) doesn't exist, and men should not be seen as "weak" for admitting they were victimised.


The latter part of that statement contradicts the former.  Men are seen as "weak" by other men for admitting they were victimized precisely because toxic masculinity does exist.  I agree that it shouldn't exist, but we aren't there yet obviously.



AkiraKurusu said:


> 3. Even if things have been "weighted in men's favour since the beginning", that doesn't mean men should now be treated as trash, their rights as humans ignored. That doesn't mean women should have the power and influence to completely annihilate male lives and reputations, and leave them without any way to recover.


Nobody claimed they should.  You're inventing boogeymen who are out to get you in your imagination.  Like just don't rape...it's not that hard.



RichardTheKing said:


> You clearly don't know what you're talking about, do you? You think those are arguments debunking my claims...I feel sorry for you, trying to defend a broken, sexist society that's doing all it can to trample over men - and you're a dude too, so it affects you as well.


Oh cry me a fucking river lmao.  I don't share your need to play the role of victim.  Maybe because I've never once been discriminated against for being a straight white male.  Then again, I'm sure neither have you.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's pretty much only involved to the extent that the accused is famous or well-known.  Nobody cares when Joe Schmoe is accused of sexual assault except a select few in his hometown/current area of residence.
> 
> 
> The latter part of that statement contradicts the former.  Men are seen as "weak" by other men for admitting they were victimized precisely because toxic masculinity does exist.  I agree that it shouldn't exist, but we aren't there yet obviously.
> ...



Then you admit that white privilege doesn't exist, and that the only standards are double standards with that reply to Richard?

And you think false accusations have never led to false convictions? Boy, do I have a story for you!

https://lawtrack.com/false-accusations.html

But no, Akira's just invented mental boogeymen. And what part of "masculinity" is toxic to begin with? Real men can be in the right to cry when the situation warrants it.

And stuff like this happens all the damn time to everyone, be it a homeless person, or the richest politician in government. It happened to Joseph with him fleeing the lustful temptations of Potiphar's wife and getting tossed into the slammer for it, and it's been happening throughout history ever since.

The best solution for all of these situations is to always have a chaperone to be a witness, save the sex until marriage, and to be married to that spouse for the rest of one's life.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 27, 2021)

why isnt there some protocol in place to force him to step down temporarily until a proper investigation is done either clearing him or proving him guilty?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> why isnt there some protocol in place to force him to step down temporarily until a proper investigation is done either clearing him or proving him guilty?



Because of corruption that he knows would be exposed if an investigation was allowed under his watch.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Then you admit that white privilege doesn't exist, and that the only standards are double standards with that reply to Richard?


No reasonable human could infer that from what I said.  It's closer to the opposite of what I said.



Silent_Gunner said:


> And what part of "masculinity" is toxic to begin with? Real men can be in the right to cry when the situation warrants it.


The men displaying toxic masculinity are those mocking the other guy for crying.  I don't see what's so complicated about this.



Silent_Gunner said:


> The best solution for all of these situations is to always have a chaperone to be a witness, save the sex until marriage, and to be married to that spouse for the rest of one's life.


Lmao, what is this, the 1500s?  No, the best solution is to create a society where even the weakest of men, women, and children can feel safe.  Barring that, people at least need to feel safe reporting their abusers/harassers.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Lmao, what is this, the 1500s?  No, the best solution is to create a society where even the weakest of men, women, and children can feel safe.  Barring that, people at least need to feel safe reporting their abusers/harassers.


_To the police_, yes - NOT ONLINE to ruin the accused's reputation, get him fired from his job/evicted from university and blacklisted, and destroy his relationships.
There's a stark difference between the two, that you seemingly fail to grasp.


----------



## g00s3y (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> The best solution for all of these situations is to always have a chaperone to be a witness, save the sex until marriage, and to be married to that spouse for the rest of one's life.



Yeah, all those women who get raped walking alone at night, it's the woman's fault for not walking with someone. How dare they feel safe enough to walk alone...

Get the fuck out of here with your religious boomer bullshit. Saving sex and staying married have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> No reasonable human could infer that from what I said.  It's closer to the opposite of what I said.
> 
> 
> The men displaying toxic masculinity are those mocking the other guy for crying.  I don't see what's so complicated about this.
> ...



Good principles and practices never age. They are timeless.

Even the Bible, you know, the book that the old white dudes who want to build a giant Death Star tractor beam to suck up everything you and others like?  Even that has passages of men who weep, cry, and mourn in all sorts of contexts. Men are expected to be stoic in the face of life's struggles, but when Absalom was killed in battle when David wanted to spare him since Absalom was kind of pissed off for legit reasons (what, with a half brother feigning sickness and raping Absalom's sister, which led to Absalom taking matters into his own hands, and is a picture perfect reason as to why having one marriage throughout one's lifetime is much better than having a harem of 4-5 ladies, and a whole bunch of children with all of them that eventually set the pattern for Solomon to have hundreds of wives, or at least that's how 1 Kings states it), so what is toxic masculinity other than a facet of the same philosophy that says its OK to punch Nazis...and to then toss anyone on the Republican side of the political aisle into that group so it becomes A-OK in your sides' view to do so.

And I quote you: "I don't share your need to play the role of victim. *Maybe because I've never once been discriminated against for being a straight white male. Then again, I'm sure neither have you*."

White privilege doesn't exist according to this statement. If it did, then I shouldn't have had to work at Walmart stocking shelves. I should be living in a mansion, have parents who don't care about how promiscuous I am because they can buy all of the girls' silence thanks to bribing them, and I should be inheriting that money regardless of whatever it is I do. Not to mention them buying me every game, toy, piece or tech that I want, no questions asked. That's the life of Hunter Biden, not your average, every day person of whom the law is applied when the elites set things up in the justice and legal systems to be all about rules for thee, not for me because they control people by promising them preferential treatment that the recipients of said behavior know is not handed out to just anyone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



g00s3y said:


> Yeah, all those women who get raped walking alone at night, it's the woman's fault for not walking with someone. How dare they feel safe enough to walk alone...
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with your religious boomer bullshit. Saving sex and staying married have nothing to do with it.



Or, the fault of a careless set of parents/siblings, or it could be the woman's fault depending on the facts of the case.

And it has nothing to do with being Christian or Muslim. Believe it or not, but there exist atheists who look to the Bible and the principles, statutes, and methodologies as a guide for how to handle situations like this that can spiral out of control if not handled properly!


----------



## erikas (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm sorry but him being sexually inappropriate is infinitely less important than the fact that he killed 15000 people.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 27, 2021)

erikas said:


> I'm sorry but him being sexually inappropriate is infinitely less important than the fact that he killed 15000 people.


I agree, but him supposedly (I haven't looked it up to verify, so "supposedly" will have to do) being a mass-fucking-murderer, if not a genocider, doesn't mean he should be victimised by an unverified accusation made by a woman. NO-ONE should be.

And really, we're not even talking about good ol' Cuomo (whoever he is; never heard of him before), but instead men in general, and how they have the shit end of the stick in many ways.

...Oh, and how about how men are automatically seen as potential pedophiles if they want to spend time with - or are just near - children? Women are never seen as pedophiles, despite how many female pedos there are.
And domestic violence too - if the topic's ever brought up, it's 100% guaranteed the man will automatically be labelled as "abuser" and his girlfriend/wife "victim" (which can allow female perps the ability to act as if it's true, and prevents the man from using self-defense out of the fear of leaving marks on his partner and being judged negatively for it), and if that's later proven untrue the man still won't get the same sympathy or aid as an actual female victim.


----------



## g00s3y (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> \
> Or, the fault of a careless set of parents/siblings, or it could be the woman's fault depending on the facts of the case.



It could be the woman's fault she gets raped?

dude, fuck all the way off.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 27, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> _To the police_, yes - NOT ONLINE to ruin the accused's reputation, get him fired from his job/evicted from university and blacklisted, and destroy his relationships.
> There's a stark difference between the two, that you seemingly fail to grasp.


This is some straight-up incel-like bogeyman shit. You realise how little the justice system actually offers to women? As someone who used to be close friends with a rapist (before he told me what he did, obviously), the two women sought action against him and nothing ever happened *despite him saying that he did it*. When I saw that happen, I knew why women don't report things to the police. It's fucking useless. No matter what statistics you look at, the vast majority of rape and sexual assault is never reported.


----------



## Shenrai (Mar 27, 2021)

While the accusations may be true I have learned to become a heavy cynic after all the baseless accusations recently. Innocent until Proven Guilty after all.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2021)

TheDreamLord said:


> . No matter what statistics you look at, the vast majority of rape and sexual assault is never reported.


Exactly I will just leave this to back up your post.








Silent_Gunner said:


> or it could be the woman's fault depending on the facts of the case.


That is the most disgusting thing I have read on the temp. There is NO excuse for rape.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 27, 2021)

TheDreamLord said:


> This is some straight-up incel-like bogeyman shit. You realise how little the justice system actually offers to women? As someone who used to be close friends with a rapist (before he told me what he did, obviously), the two women sought action against him and nothing ever happened *despite him saying that he did it*. When I saw that happen, I knew why women don't report things to the police. It's fucking useless. No matter what statistics you look at, the vast majority of rape and sexual assault is never reported.





AmandaRose said:


> Exactly I will just leave this to back up your post.
> 
> View attachment 254454
> 
> ...


That still does not entitle women to posting accusations about horrific crimes online where the court of public opinion (which does not care a single whit about "presumption of innocence" or evidence or *the truth*) can instantly destroy the accused's life.
It's still ethically and morally better to go to the police and not post about it online. Legal courts may not be perfect, but they are still leagues superior to public opinion courts.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 27, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> That still does not entitle women to posting accusations about horrific crimes online where the court of public opinion (which does not care a single whit about "presumption of innocence" or evidence or *the truth*) can instantly destroy the accused's life.
> It's still ethically and morally better to go to the police and not post about it online. Legal courts may not be perfect, but they are still leagues superior to public opinion courts.



Please give me some examples of where a false accusation has actually *ruined* someone's life *irreparably* because I've seen plenty of people who were credibly accused still waltz on as if nothing had happened. Given that the statistics are heavily weighted towards nearly all women having faced some form of sexual harassment (and a sizable number have been raped), I don't understand why you'd go "oh but she could be lying" when statistics show that a potential maximum of 10% of claims are false. This statistic could be as low as 2%, from the same study. 

To be clear: that's in the range of 1 in 10 to 1 in 50, and both are low enough that I guarantee you any woman in your life would find it very strange you would latch on to such low numbers to defend someone.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Exactly I will just leave this to back up your post.
> 
> View attachment 254454
> 
> ...



And I shall quote the Old Testament, because it would appear that you're a Christian based on some of the pictures of yourself that you've uploaded to this site...not that it wouldn't make you one of those who would be told to depart from God's presence in the afterlife, for he never knew you, but still:

23 If a damsel that is a virgin be nbetrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; ohumbled his neighbour’s wife: pso thou shalt put away evil from among you. ||force her, and lie with her: then the man only that lay with her shall die: 26 But unto the damsel thou shalt do nothing; there is in the damsel no sin worthy of death: for as when a man riseth against his neighbour, and slayeth him, even so is this matter: 27 For he found her in the field, and the betrothed damsel cried, and there was none to save her. 

The first case implies a consensual encounter that the woman legitimately enjoyed and was worthy of tht death penalty for along with the man she was sleeping with. The latter implies that the two were completely alone, and the rapist forced himself onto the girl.

And women know how they're communicating things with how they dress. When they dress and cover things up, not necessarily to the extent that Muslim women do, but they draw more focus to themselves as a person and not their body. Whereas 5/6 of those are her being in a state of dress that, alone in a room with another man around her age, those who might perceive the situation from afar would have good reason to believe that the two of them might try to do something outside of the view of everyone else, and it doesn't take being an adult to figure out what a post-puberty man and woman might want to do with each other when they're alone and there's no one to hold them accountable to a higher standard. It's human nature for them to want to pursue each other's bodies for short term pleasure in the majority of the population.

That's just how it is. 

@TheDreamLord And the thing about statistics is that sample sizes can't include everyone in a population, and that if one were to take certain numbers out of the equation, you might get lower or higher numbers to present more sensational results for the purposes of tabloids, mainstream news, and fake news sites to distort and make claims that, upon closer scrutiny, may not actually hold up.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And I shall quote the Old Testament, because it would appear that you're a Christian based on some of the pictures of yourself that you've uploaded to this site...not that it wouldn't make you one of those who would be told to depart from God's presence in the afterlife, for he never knew you, but still:
> 
> 23 If a damsel that is a virgin be nbetrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; ohumbled his neighbour’s wife: pso thou shalt put away evil from among you. ||force her, and lie with her: then the man only that lay with her shall die: 26 But unto the damsel thou shalt do nothing; there is in the damsel no sin worthy of death: for as when a man riseth against his neighbour, and slayeth him, even so is this matter: 27 For he found her in the field, and the betrothed damsel cried, and there was none to save her.
> 
> ...



Ignoring the rest of your utter drivel as it shouldn't even be dignified with a response, it's clear you don't understand basic statistics if that's what you have to say. I also can't help but think you didn't actually read the paper I linked, as it was a study conducted by investigating *every* sexual assault allegation in a university in Idaho over a 10 year period. You can extrapolate these findings to the rest of the population, hence a confidence interval of 2% < x < 10%.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

If you're going to ignore what I said, then I can ignore the cherry picked study you chose and everything you said. Golden rule, you know?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> _To the police_, yes - NOT ONLINE to ruin the accused's reputation, get him fired from his job/evicted from university and blacklisted, and destroy his relationships.
> There's a stark difference between the two, that you seemingly fail to grasp.


I'm not failing to grasp that, I already addressed it, in case you weren't paying attention.  For your average person, Twitter isn't involved at all, and nobody is going to hear about it unless/until charges are formally filed.



Silent_Gunner said:


> Good principles and practices never age. They are timeless.
> 
> Even the Bible...


Tell that to the old testament lol.  Shit gets tossed all the time when it's no longer applicable to modern society.  Which is why we have thousands of different sects of Christianity all arguing over which parts of the bible should and shouldn't be taken literally.



Silent_Gunner said:


> And I quote you: "I don't share your need to play the role of victim. *Maybe because I've never once been discriminated against for being a straight white male. Then again, I'm sure neither have you*."
> 
> White privilege doesn't exist according to this statement. If it did, then I shouldn't have had to work at Walmart stocking shelves.


You seem to be just as confused about the definition of white privilege as you were about the definition of toxic masculinity.  White privilege DOES NOT mean every white person is born into immense wealth and never has to work a day in their lives.  What it DOES mean is that when comparing a white person and a POC of similar socioeconomic backgrounds, the white person on average will be presented with more opportunities and have fewer conflicts with authority figures throughout their life.  It's an issue of systemic racism, not racism on the individual level.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 27, 2021)

funny how gta is getting slammed again by the GOP this time for the mistreatment of women maybe they should look at their colleagues first before they harp on a game namely Coumo and former president trump to name 2


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 27, 2021)

TheDreamLord said:


> Please give me some examples of where a false accusation has actually *ruined* someone's life *irreparably* because I've seen plenty of people who were credibly accused still waltz on as if nothing had happened. Given that the statistics are heavily weighted towards nearly all women having faced some form of sexual harassment (and a sizable number have been raped), I don't understand why you'd go "oh but she could be lying" when statistics show that a potential maximum of 10% of claims are false. This statistic could be as low as 2%, from the same study.
> 
> To be clear: that's in the range of 1 in 10 to 1 in 50, and both are low enough that I guarantee you any woman in your life would find it very strange you would latch on to such low numbers to defend someone.



And that means that we always have to assume that a woman is right when she accuses someone of rape, not even bother to investigate or gather proof first? Democrats truly have a twisted sense of justice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Exactly I will just leave this to back up your post.
> 
> View attachment 254454
> 
> ...



And 8 of 10 rape victims had previous contact to the perpetrator. That happens when women go for thugs and registred sex offenders.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> funny how gta is getting slammed again by the GOP this time for the mistreatment of women maybe they should look at their colleagues first before they harp on a game namely Coumo and former president trump to name 2


I mean fuck Cuomo too, but yeah it's obvious that Republicans don't actually care about this issue at all unless the accused has a (D) in front of their name.  They never hold their own accountable for it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 27, 2021)

one reason why I'm still aiming to get the fuck out of here it seems more likely now than ever (since some non family is FINALLY willing to help if my family even know they'd take my rights away in a heartbeat)


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 27, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> That happens when women go for thugs and registred sex offenders.


 For one that is a classic case of victim blaming. There is no excuse for someone to commit rape.

Secondly Only 23% of rape victims are raped by their partner/ex partner which makes your above statement even more wrong. It's a fact more women are raped by other family members and family friends.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-scotland-43128350


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'm not failing to grasp that, I already addressed it, in case you weren't paying attention.  For your average person, Twitter isn't involved at all, and nobody is going to hear about it unless/until charges are formally filed.
> 
> 
> Tell that to the old testament lol.  Shit gets tossed all the time when it's no longer applicable to modern society.  Which is why we have thousands of different sects of Christianity all arguing over which parts of the bible should and shouldn't be taken literally.
> ...



The OT is never completely nullified by the NT. What the NT did was replace the need for animal sacrifices for the forgiveness of sins for the people of Israel. All of that was supposedly fulfilled with Jesus' first coming, getting crucified, buried, and rising again. Stuff like the Mosaic Law and the stories, proverbs, and everything else between is as much a part of Christianity as it is Judeaism, it's just that Christians believe Jesus to be the Messiah, where as the latter didn't believe and still generally don't view Jesus as being the Messiah. Try harder. 

And arguing about anything regarding justice is a lost cause as long as you keep using subjectivity as the basis for your logic and reasoning as opposed to the objectivity for mine.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> The OT is never completely nullified by the NT.


Nobody pays any attention to or follows the scriptures of the old testament any more except a few fringe sects, usually pretty radical in nature.



Silent_Gunner said:


> And arguing about anything regarding justice is a lost cause as long as you keep using subjectivity as the basis for your logic and reasoning as opposed to the objectivity for mine.


"I'm arguing solely on behalf of myself and what I believe benefits or disadvantages me, that's called _objectivity_."

Lmao.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 27, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Nobody pays any attention to or follows the scriptures of the old testament any more except a few fringe sects, usually pretty radical in nature.



No one follows the scriptures of the OT...except for every law system based on both it and the Code of Hammurabi.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> No one follows the scriptures of the OT...except for every law system based on both it and the Code of Hammurabi.


"Loosely inspired by" is hardly the same thing as taking the texts literally and living your life in a manner that conforms to them.  Though obviously yes, plenty of laws still in place today are nearly as draconian as the old testament, based on it or not.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "I'm arguing solely on behalf of myself and what I believe benefits or disadvantages me, that's called _objectivity_."
> 
> Lmao.



I'm LMAOing myself because you got objective and subjective backwards; subjective is based on feelings, whereas objective is based on facts.

Subjective is like saying why you like Mountain Dew as opposed to Coca-Cola. Objective is where you present the facts of something as they are. 

For example, the facts about the Jonestown Massacre are that Jim Jones (who, btw, was a socialist) convinced his entire church to follow him to Guyana, and upon Congressman Leo Ryan and other operatives who tried to take back who they could and get a ground zero perspective (or as ground zero as one can get when Jim Jones makes everything look a lot nicer than it actually is when the congressman isn't around) on what was going on, plants inside the escape group ended up shooting and killing just about everyone aboard the plane trying to escape, Leo Ryan included. Jim Jones, knowing that the congressman not returning to the US would spell certain doom to come for him and his followers, got all together in a church, and were forced to drink flavor aid (I guess it's supposed to be similar to kool-aid, don't know if it's still around) laced with cyanide. Those who saw what was happening and tried to escape were shot down, and no one was spared. Men, women, children, all ages, were compelled to drink this stuff, with those who were resistant being overpowered and having it forced down their throat.


That is an objective account of what happened, and just one example out of many of socialism's failures, many of which occurred in the 20th century.

One can speculate subjectively about how Jim Jones met his end based on what we know; was he shot by one of the guards, did he shoot himself, did he drink the flavor aid mixture, was the whole thing an op by the CIA, etc.. But the objective facts are that Jim Jones led sheep to the slaughter as a wolf dressed in sheep's clothing, as the old sayings go.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I'm LMAOing myself because you got objective and subjective backwards; subjective is based on feelings, whereas objective is based on facts.


I was mimicking/mocking you, genius.



Silent_Gunner said:


> That is an objective account of what happened, and just one example out of many of socialism's failures, many of which occurred in the 20th century.


Again, unprompted and irrelevant.  We were talking about the bible.  If you're such an objective thinker, you should have no problem also listing off capitalism's many failings, for instance that it always interferes with democratically-elected socialists in other countries.  Or that its yearly body count is quite high.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I was mimicking/mocking you, genius.
> 
> 
> Again, unprompted and irrelevant.  We were talking about the bible.  If you're such an objective thinker, you should have no problem also listing off capitalism's many failings, for instance that it always interferes with democratically-elected socialists in other countries.  Or that its yearly body count is quite high.



Are you referring to Gaddafi and the Obama admin's failings in foreign policy in the Middle East?

And yearly body count in what? Workplace deaths? Suicides? Homicides? Because I can imagine that whatever was happening pre-COVID isn't as bad as currently-COVID worldwide.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Are you referring to Gaddafi and the Obama admin's failings in foreign policy in the Middle East?


I'm referring to almost all of American history, along with nearly all of Britain's history.



Silent_Gunner said:


> And yearly body count in what?


Everything.  Starvation, homelessness, death by preventable disease, military imperalism, the prison-industrial complex, the failed war on drugs, police brutality.  List goes on and on.  Basically all the same things you'd blame on another country's economic system.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> For one that is a classic case of victim blaming. There is no excuse for someone to commit rape.
> 
> Secondly Only 23% of rape victims are raped by their partner/ex partner which makes your above statement even more wrong. It's a fact more women are raped by other family members and family friends.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-scotland-43128350



Then women should stop going for the bad boys. This is exactly what i mean, women do not care about a mans personality, only his looks. For all they care, he can be a serial killer or even a terrorist, thats why you got so many women in EUrope who joined ISIS to become their brides despite them being ultra conservative.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'm referring to almost all of American history, along with nearly all of Britain's history.
> 
> 
> Everything.  Starvation, homelessness, death by preventable disease, military imperalism, the prison-industrial complex, the failed war on drugs, police brutality.  List goes on and on.  Basically all the same things you'd blame on another country's economic system.



And how much of that body count can truly be chalked up to capitalism itself and not human nature?

Criminals look for a hit of drugs, and are willing to do whatever they can to satisfy their compulsions. Is it capitalism's fault if an officer is bringing illegal drug dealers (and this includes those who used "medical Marijuana before it got legalized) to justice.

Death by starvation would have to be either because of a lack of social support on the part of the deceased, poor financial management, or some other reason because good, edible food is plentiful in the US.

Death by homelessness is much the same way, but unfortunately, people could be born with disabilities physical, mental, or emotional. This is the cruel nature of life. While many are born in the US healthy, there's going to be deviations positive and negative.

Death by preventable disease depends on what we're talking about. A lot of the cures and vaccines we have today didn't just come from thin air; someone had to research and refine the solution to the problem, but the cure should never be allowed to be worse than the diels3asedd


Elvasat said:


> Then women should stop going for the bad boys. This is exactly what i mean, women do not care about a mans personality, only his looks. For all they care, he can be a serial killer or even a terrorist, thats why you got so many women in EUrope who joined ISIS to become their brides despite them being ultra conservative.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> the failed war on drugs, police brutality.


Are these really a capitalism thing?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Are these really a capitalism thing?


Police are publicly funded. So police are socialism.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I mean fuck Cuomo too, but yeah it's obvious that Republicans don't actually care about this issue at all unless the accused has a (D) in front of their name.  They never hold their own accountable for it.


Republicans care less about this issue and care more about scoring points against Democrats. They care less about the victims and more about saying Democrats where are you? Why aren't you talking about this. Look how evil you guys are.

That's the whole point of this thread is to score points against democrats. That's how it started in the op. If there was no mention of democrats and concern for the victims then it would be genuine concern that the women get justice. But it's just a device, these women are nothing more then ammo for Republicans to use against Democrats. A tool for their gain.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Republicans care less about this issue and care more about scoring points against Democrats. They care less about the victims and more about saying Democrats where are you? Why aren't you talking about this. Look how evil you guys are.
> 
> That's the whole point of this thread is to score points against democrats. That's how it started in the op. If there was no mention of democrats and concern for the victims then it would be genuine concern that the women get justice. But it's just a device, these women are nothing more then ammo for Republicans to use against Democrats. A tool for their gain.



Projection. I take it you don't know about the situation with Cuomo locking elderly COVID-positive patients into a nursing home and leaving them for dead? Because there is a growing scandal that was gaining traction and was waking people up to his abuses, and suddenly, from out of the woodwork, a bunch of women accuse Cuomo of sexual misconduct...curious timing if you ask me.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Projection. I take it you don't know about the situation with Cuomo locking elderly COVID-positive patients into a nursing home and leaving them for dead? Because there is a growing scandal that was gaining traction and was waking people up to his abuses, and suddenly, from out of the woodwork, a bunch of women accuse Cuomo of sexual misconduct...curious timing if you ask me.


What exactly are you saying? Curious timing for what? That's there's a conspiracy going on?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> What exactly are you saying? Curious timing for what? That's there's a conspiracy going on?



Yep, that's what I'm saying. Or are you naive enough to believe that he and other authority figures high up in society are good people who always have the interests of the people at heart?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Yep, that's what I'm saying. Or are you naive enough to believe that he and other authority figures high up in society are good people who always have the interests of the people at heart?


So Cuomo was being accused of elderly abuse and used accusations of sexual abuse as a distraction?

So he covered up a horrible thing with another horrible thing. Let me distract people from my abuses by using an abuse as a distraction. lol, he's not smart.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Republicans care less about this issue and care more about scoring points against Democrats. They care less about the victims and more about saying Democrats where are you? Why aren't you talking about this. Look how evil you guys are.
> 
> That's the whole point of this thread is to score points against democrats. That's how it started in the op. If there was no mention of democrats and concern for the victims then it would be genuine concern that the women get justice. But it's just a device, these women are nothing more then ammo for Republicans to use against Democrats. A tool for their gain.



Democrats are the one who constantly manipulate women against men for political gain. Just look at the whole MeToo scene and the recent accusations against Johhny Depp where Democrats want this man in prison over DV accusations when the evidence suggests otherwise. But Democrats believe Heard anyway because their "Queen" is a woman who cant do commit DV. Its the same kind of BS i heard from Democrats about female sex offenders, "Women cant rape".

All Republicans do is beating Democrats in their own game by returning the favor. As we can see with Cuomo, leftists are not immune to their own poison.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Democrats are the one who constantly manipulate women against men for political gain. Just look at the whole MeToo scene and the recent accusations against Johhny Depp where Democrats want this man in prison over DV accusations when the evidence suggests otherwise. But Democrats believe Heard anyway because their "Queen" is a woman who cant do commit DV. Its the same kind of BS i heard from Democrats about female sex offenders, "Women cant rape".
> 
> All Republicans do is beating Democrats in their own game by returning the favor. As we can see with Cuomo, leftists are not immune to their own poison.



Just remember that the RINOs in Congress endorsed the steal.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Just remember that the RINOs in Congress endorsed the steal.


I dont think much of Trump but at the very least he is no warmonger or opportunistic career politician but it seems like some Republicans are sticking to the Bush era.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Are these really a capitalism thing?


They're more specific to US-based capitalism, but yes.  The war on drugs filled prisons with nonviolent offenders, and then the 13th amendment was used to turn them into free (slave) labor.  The police in this country were originally founded to catch escaped slaves and return them to their owners.  In the modern day they seem more interested in protecting property than people.  So it all ties back to the economy in various ways.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> They're more specific to US-based capitalism, but yes.  The war on drugs filled prisons with nonviolent offenders, and then the 13th amendment was used to turn them into free (slave) labor.  The police in this country were originally founded to catch escaped slaves and return them to their owners.  In the modern day they seem more interested in protecting property than people.  So it all ties back to the economy in various ways.



It all comes down to toxic, incompetent leaders. But then again, there are no more salves and i see no problem with forced labor as long as its criminals who make themselves usefull.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Let me guess, you are yet another Antifa/PKK terrorist?


Am I anti-fascist?  Of course, every true American is.  Am I anarchist or communist?  No.  Just a Democratic Socialist who will provide you with affordable healthcare and livable wages whether you like it or not.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Am I anti-fascist?  Of course, every true American is.  Am I anarchist or communist?  No.  Just a Democratic Socialist who will provide you with affordable healthcare and livable wages whether you like it or not.



And you are trying to achieve that by burning down small businesses, instigate Stalinist/Maoist riots and destroy the statues of a country?

Im sure those antifascists can do these things without being part of an organization that was created in the Weimar Republic by the Comunists to overthrow Germany for their soviet masters or in todays case, the Chinese.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> And you are trying to achieve that by burning down small businesses, instigate Stalinist/Maoist riots and destroy the statues of a country?


Err no...I'm trying to achieve that through legislation.  Guess you don't know the definition of "democratic."



Elvasat said:


> Im sure those antifascists can do these things without being part of an organization that was created in the Weimar Republic by the Comunists to overthrow Germany for their soviet masters or in todays case, the Chinese.


Lmao, China's income and wealth gaps are second only to the US.  Whatever the country might've been fifty or sixty years ago is hardly relevant, capitalists rule it from the top down now.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> All Republicans do is beating Democrats in their own game by returning the favor. As we can see with Cuomo, leftists are not immune to their own poison.


So basically from your own words this is all a game to you. A game that you're trying to win. By beating Democrats. Just a game to win. Confirms what I said earlier. 



Elvasat said:


> Democrats are the one who constantly manipulate women against men for political gain. Just look at the whole MeToo scene and the recent accusations against Johhny Depp where Democrats want this man in prison over DV accusations when the evidence suggests otherwise. But Democrats believe Heard anyway because their "Queen" is a woman who cant do commit DV. Its the same kind of BS i heard from Democrats about female sex offenders, "Women cant rape".



Political gain? How is going after Johney Depp, a random Hollywood actor going to give Dems political power in the U.S.? lol

Hey we need Biden in the White House let's make sexual accusations against Johnny Depp that'll make Biden win for sure.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

SG854 said:


> So basically from your own words this is all a game to you. A game that you're trying to win. By beating Democrats. Just a game to win. Confirms what I said earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Democrats gain appeal by pandering to radical feminists and diminishing men as much as possible. Wasn't long ago when Democrats put off international mens day and fathers day to focus solely on women alone. Democrats think just because slightly more women vote,that they need to shit on men all the fucking time. 
MeToo was promoted by none other than Democrats alongside the "Toxic masculinity" and "Male privilege" narrative by empowering women at the expense of men.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Err no...I'm trying to achieve that through legislation.  Guess you don't know the definition of "democratic."
> 
> 
> Lmao, China's income and wealth gaps are second only to the US.  Whatever the country might've been fifty or sixty years ago is hardly relevant, capitalists rule it from the top down now.



So Capitalism is bad? How is it going for those socialists states like Venezuela and Cuba?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> So Capitalism is bad? How is it going for those socialists states like Venezuela and Cuba?


For Cuba you can just ask all the Americans that travel there yearly to get affordable medications and healthcare.  For Venezuela you can ask the CIA.


----------



## Elvasat (Mar 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> For Cuba you can just ask all the Americans that travel there yearly to get affordable medications and healthcare.  For Venezuela you can ask the CIA.



Then ask the Canadians and europeans first who go to the US for some quality treatement either because they have to wait far too long or their country suffers from a severe shortage of skilled doctors.


----------



## Louse (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Then ask the Canadians and europeans first who go to the US for some quality treatement either because they have to wait far too long or their country suffers from a severe shortage of skilled doctors.


>quality treatement
>26th in life/exp
literally *who
*
also, womem good, cuomo bad


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Wasn't long ago when Democrats put off international mens day and fathers day to focus solely on women alone.


No one took that seriously. Many people love their fathers and aren't just going to give up that Holiday. Those dems have no power in this. People will just ignore them. It's a non issue.

You are giving these crazy dems more power then they actually have.




Elvasat said:


> Democrats gain appeal by pandering to radical feminists and diminishing men as much as possible.


They only gain appeal to other radical feminists. They won't gain appeal to Republicans. 

They can diminish men all they want but in the real world most people won't diminish men. Most people aren't crazy men hating feminists. Lots of people love and get along with men. 

Your men hating world isn't a real thing. None of the females I talk to are like that. Maybe you should talk to more women. Don't use internet confirmation bias as if that's how the whole world operates.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 28, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Then ask the Canadians and europeans first who go to the US for some quality treatement either because they have to wait far too long or their country suffers from a severe shortage of skilled doctors.


It doesn't matter how skilled you believe US doctors are if nobody can afford to see them.  Besides, I don't know if you've ever been to see a doctor here, but you're lucky to get ten minutes of their time.  The nurses (male and female) here work much harder and put in much more time with the patient.


----------



## g00s3y (Mar 29, 2021)

Sounds like a bunch of virgin neckbeards in here who hate women because they got turned down...


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 29, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It doesn't matter how skilled you believe US doctors are if nobody can afford to see them.  Besides, I don't know if you've ever been to see a doctor here, but you're lucky to get ten minutes of their time.  The nurses (male and female) here work much harder and put in much more time with the patient.


not to mention the insurance shit didn't we try to fix that until a certain Political party *cough* GOP *cough* got their greasy hands on the bill and mutilated it into obamacare how much people forget it was republicans who fucked it up in the first place I'm a little angry at obama yes for signing it instead of riping it up in front of the GOP'S and saying "F- you"


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2021)

I like how they always jump to socialism and those countries, as if other 1st world countries don't have better government services and reforms than us.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 30, 2021)

Elvasat said:


> Then ask the Canadians and europeans first who go to the US for some quality treatement either because they have to wait far too long or their country suffers from a severe shortage of skilled doctors.




Seriously: no. We wouldn't touch the US "quality treatement" with a ten foot pole. Bar perhaps a couple very exotic diseases, we don't have waiting lists or a shortage of skilled doctors.

You also insulted the quality of our doctors. If you're not going to prove your bullshit somehow, I expect an apology for this remark(1). 


Can't speak on Canadian behalf, but I suspect they're in mostly the same boat.



(1): I let a lot of stuff slide, because that's what you get when dealing with morons. But saying or even implying the quality of our healthcare workers isn't great is below the belt.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 1, 2021)

Trying to save himself by legalizing cannabis.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I just want to vomit every time I hear of a woman accusing a man of a horrendous crime, and expect to be taken seriously and believed due to them having boobs and a vagina instead of a dick.
> 
> How long until these so-called "accusations" become so blatantly overused and utterly meaningless that they lose their power? Sure, rape's a truly horrific crime, but hearing it tossed around so often and with so little to back it up...how long until it loses its destructive might?
> Nowhere near soon enough, sadly. If I had three wishes, one of them would definitely be to kill off feminism, female cruelty and misandry for good since they have no reason to exist; my second wish would be to make all the issues men face high-priority issues to fix.


Roughly 2% to maybe 10% of all reported accusations turn out to be false. I say this because the idea that women's accusations shouldn't be taken seriously spawns from the notation that there's some large percentage of false accusations, which there isn't. Whereas most accusations aren't treated very seriously until the accused has multiple accusations against them or is caught in the act, even then they are less likely to see much justice. Women are rarely believed for their accusations because people believe false accusations are a larger issue. In most cases, those who dealt with sexual assault, harassment, and so on, don't report it due to fear of not being believed.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Roughly 2% to maybe 10% of all reported accusations turn out to be false. I say this because the idea that women's accusations shouldn't be taken seriously spawns from the notation that there's some large percentage of false accusations, which there isn't. Whereas most accusations aren't treated very seriously until the accused has multiple accusations against them or is caught in the are caught in the act, even then they are less likely to see much justice. Women are rarely believed for their accusations because people believe false accusations are a larger issue. In most cases, those who dealt with sexual assault, harassment, and so on, don't report it due to fear of not being believed.


If only there was 0% false and 100% true like they should be. But the people in the world won't let it be that way. Is bad that time does get wasted on false reports of anything where real victims are at stake.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If only there was 0% false and 100% true like they should be. But the people in the world won't let it be that way. Is bad that time does get wasted on false reports of anything where real victims are at stake.


I agree, really wish the number was 0% false accusations. I also wish false accusations were treated as the crime they are, which false accusations a crime. I feel like if it was treated more like one, we would see less of it. Still, some people lied about being part of 9/11, so sadly, there are some pretty sad people out there.


----------

